# Betta with Red Tail



## sunny21 (Jul 7, 2011)

I have kept my crowntail betta with a Red Tail 

But unfortunately my betta is not allowing the read tail to eat  

and sometimes they both chase each other 

please guide how should i feed the Red Tail ?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Do you mean a red tailed shark?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

What I would do is remove the betta, then feed the other fish. When the other fish is done eating then put the betta back in the tank.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

red tail what? shark?

If so, I hear that they can become aggressive as adults. I suggest you separate them.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

And very large... and should never be in a tank big enough for a Betta.


----------



## sunny21 (Jul 7, 2011)

dramaqueen said:


> What I would do is remove the betta, then feed the other fish. When the other fish is done eating then put the betta back in the tank.


Wont it be stressful for my betta to remove him every time i feed?


----------



## sunny21 (Jul 7, 2011)

Alex09 said:


> red tail what? shark?
> 
> If so, I hear that they can become aggressive as adults. I suggest you separate them.


yes shark 

Its just 1 inch now


----------



## sunny21 (Jul 7, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> And very large... and should never be in a tank big enough for a Betta.


Couldn't get you :-?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Red Tailed Sharks are very territorial fish. they will attack anything in their territory, i've read, when they mature. you should remove the betta, and get him his own tank.. what size tank are they in now?


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

sunny21 said:


> Couldn't get you :-?


Red Tail Sharks grow to be 6" at maturity, they require a tank of 20gal or more. It's a big fish once grown, usually at a year. 



> Tankmates: It is highly recommended to keep only one labeo bicolor per tank. Depending on each individual fish, most redtail sharks will harass smaller, more peaceful fish. Many cichlid keepers keep redtail sharks in their tank because they can hold their own with some more aggressive fish. Do not keep red tail black sharks with other bottom dwelling fish such as cory cats. They will compete for the same territory and food.
> 
> Read more: http://www.tropical-fish-success.com/red-tail-shark.html#ixzz1SWUkmnx0


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree with Luimeril. Both bettas and red tailed sharks are territorial and will probably kill each other. He may be fine for now but when he gets older and bigger, there will be problems. As for feeding, you can get a breeder net that fits inside the tank and put the betta in there while the shark eats. I think he'll get used to it.


----------



## sunny21 (Jul 7, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> Red Tailed Sharks are very territorial fish. they will attack anything in their territory, i've read, when they mature. you should remove the betta, and get him his own tank.. what size tank are they in now?


They are in a 8 gallon tank


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i think that's too small for the shark. but, i don't know alot about them, so maybe someone with more smarts on them, can chirp in.


----------



## sunny21 (Jul 7, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> Red Tail Sharks grow to be 6" at maturity, they require a tank of 20gal or more. It's a big fish once grown, usually at a year.


For time being should i keep them together ?


----------



## sunny21 (Jul 7, 2011)

dramaqueen said:


> I agree with Luimeril. Both bettas and red tailed sharks are territorial and will probably kill each other. He may be fine for now but when he gets older and bigger, there will be problems. As for feeding, you can get a breeder net that fits inside the tank and put the betta in there while the shark eats. I think he'll get used to it.


Sharky is jus 1 inch

if it grow to 2-3 inches i will transfer him into another tank 

for time being should i keep them together?


----------



## sunny21 (Jul 7, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> i think that's too small for the shark. but, i don't know alot about them, so maybe someone with more smarts on them, can chirp in.


oh 

hey what betta ou have and what tanks and filters you use?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i have 7 bettas, all in 1-2 gallon tanks, with no filters. i do 100% water changes every few days. the biggest tank we have, is a 10 gallon, with one lone betta, and a simple Tetra brand filter for the 10 gallon. x: i'm a fish person, but most of my knowledge is on bettas, with some goldfish smarts in there. :3


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

And I research tropicals, my first love  Goggle helps haha


----------



## sunny21 (Jul 7, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> i have 7 bettas, all in 1-2 gallon tanks, with no filters. i do 100% water changes every few days. the biggest tank we have, is a 10 gallon, with one lone betta, and a simple Tetra brand filter for the 10 gallon. x: i'm a fish person, but most of my knowledge is on bettas, with some goldfish smarts in there. :3


Filters aren't necessary for bettas right? 

Mine is 8g tank as mentioned earlier with a halfmoon crowntail betta with that red tail added a few days ago  without any filter. jus kept a airwood for aeration 

also have a 15g goldfish tank 

waht tank and filters you have for your goldies?


----------



## sunny21 (Jul 7, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> And I research tropicals, my first love  Goggle helps haha


Sounds great


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i don't own any goldies. they need tanks too big for my house to handle(we live in a very small house).

bettas don't NEED filtration of any kind.


----------



## sunny21 (Jul 7, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> i don't own any goldies. they need tanks too big for my house to handle(we live in a very small house).
> 
> bettas don't NEED filtration of any kind.


oh

what about the "goldfish smart in there" meant ?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i love goldfish, so i learned about them. :3 that's how i know that they need bigger tanks!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

You don't have to own a fish to know stuff about them  I think that's what she meant, she knows about them but doesn't own any at the moment.


----------



## sunny21 (Jul 7, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> i love goldfish, so i learned about them. :3 that's how i know that they need bigger tanks!




I know a 15g tank is small for goldies but already have 2 tanks so adding another right now as a bit hectic 

Planning to get 30g tank for my goldies in future


----------



## sunny21 (Jul 7, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> You don't have to own a fish to know stuff about them  I think that's what she meant, she knows about them but doesn't own any at the moment.


Thanks for the interpretation


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

As long as you'll upgrade your tank size, thats great! I know some people who won't upgrade and it's sad


----------



## sunny21 (Jul 7, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> As long as you'll upgrade your tank size, thats great! I know some people who won't upgrade and it's sad


----------



## sunny21 (Jul 7, 2011)

@ ALL 

I perform 50% water change per week

Is that okay? :-?


----------

